# Kevin's 240sx



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

alright well all of u kno i got subs and stuff. i installed them in about 2 weeks go and finally got pics for them yesturday. so here they are. 









the setup









subs in their boxes

















custom enclosure









amp mounted in back seat 









subs in the trunk



on a side note: enjoy my sig while it lasts. by the end of the day i'll be changing it


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Holy Ballast Batman!!!


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Put a hemi in it, to even it out


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

looks good...but a little heavy for my taste. how is the rattle factor?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

not as much as i expected, since its facing up towards the glass and glass doens't really rattle. but yea u have some but not as much as i epected since i'm sending them about 350 each so around 700 watts total (they can go up to 1200 but my coaxials will be drowned out). maybe some sound deadening in the future. the subs made the back of my car drop about 1 inch  and i don't hydroplane as much in the rain anymore so thats a plus .


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

^weren't you supposed to change your sig by now? And my sideburns are still alive and kickin my friend.. :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

dunno what to change it to... but soon


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

who is your sig quoted from?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no one it just looks cooler in quotes  :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lol :loser: 
nice subs


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no one it just looks cooler in quotes  :fluffy:





> kevin


hmm......nope, didnt think so. you definately dont look any cooler in quotes. :dumbass:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahaha not bad... not bad at all


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> hmm......nope, didnt think so. you definately dont look any cooler in quotes. :dumbass:


now that's a quote, lol


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

His car is now equipped with 18" Volk TE37s all around and a new TEIN RA damper kit and coilovers.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

awww damn it jeff... i wanted it to be a secret until after spring break =/

myself,jeong, and jeff will probaby not be posting for awhile since we defied the thread

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=49761&page=5

you guys can join us so we can let the newbs run my section for awhile.

thats right *ITS MINE!*


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

:showpics: in 48


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

back to running my section


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

good for you :showpics:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

like you really got TE-37's. :thumbdwn:


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

STFU
they were like 2.5k for the set


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

how bout 'get a life' drift.
that thread is completely stupid and a waste of time to do.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you get a life.


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> how bout 'get a life' drift.
> that thread is completely stupid and a waste of time to do.


 What's wrong with the thread? The pic is photoshopped (shitty too ) but those TE37s 
Maybe you don't like him due to his audio preferences? Same here, why would you buy all that stuff for a car that..oh wait, an automatic piggy nose will never be a backroad burner


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

JeffForSale said:


> oh wait, an automatic piggy nose will never be a backroad burner


It would with an RB and a manual swap, neither of which are hard to do


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i dont have a prob with his audio


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

who doesn't like jeff?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

alright kaptain ur starting to piss me off. u needa shut the fuck up and take your shit somewhere else. i don't even understand why u still post here you don't even have a fucking 240sx...

get out of my thread.


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> who molested me as a child?
> http://www.walker1812.com/dev/photos/personal/priest_raise_your_hand.jp











I just noticed, that picture is of a priest...lmao
i would make a comment about you being an altar boy or something but..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

acutally, i have no affiliation with any religion, i just thought the picture was funny. drift: sorry, hes be getting on my nerves and now i drive my mom's max, so i still own a nissan, kind of.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

hahahhahahaa 'kind of' you own nawwwwwwwthing.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

^^^he has a point there.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

well, i never owned my 240 either. i payed for it, but im only 17 so the reg. was in my moms name. i shall have another 240 soon though.


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

It seems a mojority of the people don't like you. It's just you that seems to hate me. So either just block me and shut the fuck up, or...
bitch about it like a little baby in every thread I am in. Pick and choose
newb.
Edit: haha, i spelled it mojo


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

how do i block you? im bored and will give kevin his thread back, but before, mind you, you started with me in other threads, not the other way around. this is the only thread in which i went on the offensive.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

JeffForSale said:


> It seems a mojority of the people don't like you. It's just you that seems to hate me. So either just block me and shut the fuck up, or...
> bitch about it like a little baby in every thread I am in. Pick and choose
> newb.
> Edit: haha, i spelled it mojo


sorry, but i need to add more fuel to this huge ass fire. jeff was like "Pick and choose newb." dayuuuummmmmmm, kaptain with 700+ t0 be called a newb by someone wit 100+ post. he owning him him...what's next?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

JeffForSale said:


> It's just you that seems to hate me.


i sure as hell dont like you. you're annoying as hell. get some real knowledge about something, then come talk to us.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH PW3ND by jordan!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no one cares what jordan has to say


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

hey I just want to say that I don't own a 240 either...

just to add some other fuel to this fire... even though I really shouldn't, so i'm gonna do the mod thing and say the following

STOP THE DAMN FLAME WARS!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no one cares what jordan has to say


oooh ok....mr thuganomics wanna-be pimp. like anyone listens to you?
































:cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

shut up jordan.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ROFL!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ example of trying to hit 2k =P


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ^^^ example of trying to hit 2k =P


^^^^ example of trying to be cool. over 2400 posts and still a damn noob.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> ^^^^ example of trying to be cool. over 2400 posts and still a damn noob.


 ^^^ not even 1k posts and thinks he owns the site


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^example of pwnage... will die on saturday


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ^^^example of pwnage... will die on saturday


 ^^^example of newbage... THINK's he's gonna shoot me... doesn't reallize Ima shoot his punk ass first


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i have nothing to say 

^^^^^ example of 15 year olds who know nothing trying to hit 2k posts on automobile related internet forums.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

<--- evil mod that can delete posts by ^^^ so he NEVER reaches the 2k mark!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he could jsut post in OT 
where your powers are useless!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> <--- evil mod that can delete posts by ^^^ so he NEVER reaches the 2k mark!


 start deleting! everything must go! let's see how far back you can get him.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i second that motion


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> <--- evil mod that can delete posts by ^^^ so he NEVER reaches the 2k mark!


just ban his ass and force him to make a new account. :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

mods can't ban only admins


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

hahahahhaa bob is a weakling mod


:asleep:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i woudln't call him that.. but he doens;t got the power to ban


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah, only super mods and up can ban... 

and only admins can unban


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

you guys are mean


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no... just evial >=]


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> you guys are mean


shut up and change your sig. it's getting old.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

oh-wise-jordan, what should i change my sig to??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u actaully listened to him...

ur now his bitch


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> u actaully listened to him...
> 
> ur now his bitch


yes he is. you will be too someday soon. and Jeong, that sig is gay too. change it.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

haha some serious PWNage going on here.. way to go kids. :loser:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

we gotta practice on eachother


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yes. yes we do.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> we gotta practice on eachother


eachother?? you mean the 15 year old?? :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yup


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

har har :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

first thing we should do to jeong is shoot down his only friend

:fluffy:<<<<<<<<<<<<only friend 

>=]


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> first thing we should do to jeong is shoot down his only friend
> 
> :fluffy:<<<<<<<<<<<<only friend
> 
> >=]


so so sad, but so so true.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> we gotta practice on eachother


I'm sorry, but that sounded way to ****


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> so so sad, but so so true.


shaddap.. :fluffy:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

is it even more sad, that I introduced fluffy to NF?

at least he has a friend now...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

fluffy was replaced by the bannana now one one uses him.

:jump:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

thank you chris for giving me a friend!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


>


that's Jeong on the toilet, isnt it?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no way thats totally me... jeong is the one about to shit his pants


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hahahahaha....only you would say something like that.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

no no no.. i took a dump long before kevin got to the bathroom. kevin's enjoying my after-fumes while jordan is waiting outside to enjoy kevin's after-fumes



just kidding.. :cheers:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you two have problems.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

or are we the norm... and ur the one with problems 

:fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kevin, you don't deserve to post fluffy.. friend stealer!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

now i never said i dont have problems. mine are just different than yours. so there. :loser:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> kevin, you don't deserve to post fluffy.. friend stealer!!!! :fluffy:


 :jump:


----------

